
Show HN: 2048 in ten 60-width lines of python - paladin314159
https://gist.github.com/paladin8/821b4f832b4ffa01db9f
======
paladin314159
Had a little bet with a coworker as to whether this was possible... would love
to see better solutions!

Rules were: implement the game logic only (start with a 4x4 board, given an
input direction, update the board) in ten lines of python, where each line is
at most 60 characters wide (including indentation).

